
How to Build Your Startup Without Hiring a Single Person - davesuperman
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-build-your-startup-without-hiring-a-single-person-f31ac6f74308
======
bruceb
While I dislike the outrage culture that is so prevelent in social media...I
have to say that image is pretty awful. You come across as poster boy for
weird sexist tech guy. What point is that image supposed to make ?!

~~~
bernardsoundest
True - it pretty much hints at BJs or something sexual, and nothing at all to
do with building your startup. Clickbait image then

~~~
davesuperman
It was meant to represent creativity.

